# butt end ferrule epoxy repair



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I have an old Sealine rod that the epoxy cracked at the ferrule end. I removed the old epoxy and got some flex coat epoxy from mud hole and wondering if I can do this or would I be better off waiting till I get down to the OBX and have somebody do it


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If you have a blank turner and a heat gun or an alcohol burner to help get the bubbles out.

For a small repair like you have cut a 1/2 wide strip of cardboard by three inches long and use that as a brush to apply the finish.

If it comes out wrong you can all ways sand it down and re coat it

You need a turner to do it properly, as it takes a while for the epoxy to set, if you have nothing better to do and are patient I guess you can hand rotate it for a an hour or so until the epoxy has set enough not to run


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

that was my worry ... I have the heat gun but no way to turn it


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Any rod builder in your area would do that repair for little or nothing.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

closest one is 100 miles away hence the taking it to the OBX with me for repair


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

what rpm is best for drying ?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

with flexcoat you can turn it 1/4 turn every 15 mins for an hour or two.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

surfchunker, I'll fix it when you come down to pick up your Ballistic, I'm cheap - River


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats a 12 pack repair. Bring a few cold ones and that should cover it for most guys that aren't making a living doing it. Dont need to find a surf rod builder either. Any builder can fix that for you. Goodle rodbuilder forums and you should be able to find someone close enough to make it worth while.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be down in a little over a week but did want to cast it a few times in the field before I get there ... cheap rod but it is a decent blank and throws ok ... so I seen on ebay rod turners that were 5,10, 15 and on up to 30 rpm's the 5 rpm ones are dirt cheap


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

dawgfsh said:


> with flexcoat you can turn it 1/4 turn every 15 mins for an hour or two.


Second this. You can even do a half turn each time.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

gonna give it a shot ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ok, it's on and ok turning it 1/2 turn then 1/4 turn then back to 1/2 and 1/4 again repeating as needed 

should I give it a second coat ... seems kinda thin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

second coat of flexcoat two hours later


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

to turn it as I applied the epoxy I taped a piece of string to the forgrip and wound it on there about 30 turns then as I applied the epoxy Mrs Sc slowly unwound the string ... piece of cake


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

surfchunker said:


> to turn it as I applied the epoxy I taped a piece of string to the forgrip and wound it on there about 30 turns then as I applied the epoxy Mrs Sc slowly unwound the string ... piece of cake


Nice job. Now that you realize how easy it is, you can take the next step and build a rod from scratch


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

hey SC,sorry i didn't respond to your last p.m.,i was actually trying to find a fish.glad it worked out for ya and the job looks A+.tight lines


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I didn't need a heat gun but was careful when I mixed the epoxy to not get any bubbles in it ...

already started stripping an old musky rod ... look out


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Be careful there! It's like eating peanuts: You can't stop with just one. Very addictive.

BTW; nice looking repair! JMHO. C2


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> I didn't need a heat gun but was careful when I mixed the epoxy to not get any bubbles in it ...
> 
> already started stripping an old musky rod ... look out


cool,any questions feel free to p.m. me or hit me up on my site www.southriverrodsllc.com ,and like charlie said,very addictive hobby and there really is no cure,just don't start stealing stuff from the wife(you would be surprized what we builders use and modify)and have fun


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well the repair has seen a weeks worth of fishing and is holding up nicely ... thanks for the help .... and the Abu 6500 Big Game CS I tricked out and put on it is loosening up nicely ... for a cheap rod it throws very good ... guess I need to take the next step and build a rod myself


----------

